# منظومات الإنتاج في وقت مناسب(جيت)



## صناعة المعمار (26 مارس 2006)

*منظومات الانتاج في وقت مناسب(جيت)......... (Just-In-Time System (Jit*

*يهدف هذا الأسلوب إلى التحسينات المستمرة والعمل على القضاء على الفاقد كالتالي*:
1.	القضاء على الإنتاج الفائض ( إنتاج بقدر الحاجة).
2.	القضاء على وقت الانتظار.
3.	تجنب الإنتاج المعيب (الشوائب و العيوب).
4.	لا داعي للمخزون.
5.	لست بحاجة إلى إجراء حركات غير ضرورية.
6.	ركز فقط على الإنتاج.

*اهدافJit جيت*

1.	تحسين وقت التوريد لخدمة العميل.
2.	فحص كل جزء من المنتج للتحقق من ضرورة الحاجة إليه ام لا.
3.	تركز على العمليات الفعالة فقط.
4.	يتم تطبيق هذا الأسلوب في نطاق محدود قبل تعميمه.
5.	تخفيض وقت الإعداد وإعادة التشغيل.
6.	إيقاف الإنتاج في المراحل اللاحقة في حال وجود أخطاء في المراحل السابقة في عمليات الإنتاج.

*عناصر منظومة الإنتاج في وقت مناسب جيت*

1.	مستويات عالية من الجودة.
2.	سهولة و مرونة عملية الإنتاج.
3.	أدنى مستوى من المخزون.
4.	طلبيات صغيرة الحجم.
5.	العمل على سرعة إعادة ضبط الآلات.
6.	العمل على انسياب العمل داخل المصنع.
7.	تطبيق الصيانة الوقائية.
8.	العمل على بث روح التعاون بين العاملين.
9.	التعامل مع عدد محدود من الموردين ذوي الثقة العالية.
10.	سرعة التخلص من النفايات و مخلفات الإنتاج و نقل المنتجات.
11.	حل المشاكل بدون تأجيل.
12.	الإصلاحات المستمرة في عملية الإنتاج.


----------



## معماريون (21 أبريل 2006)

صناعة المعمار هل هذا هندسة انتاج في الصناعه 

الموضوع ممتاز ويتطلب تفعيله بنماذج
نتمنى مشاركاتك القيمه اخي ​


----------



## فتوح (6 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكي صناعة المعمار

كنت طلبت من الأخ رجب أن يعطينا فكرة بالعربية عن هذا الموضوع

ولكن تبين أنك كتبتي فيه من قبل فجزاكي الله خيراً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## alsoory (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشكوره أختي صناعه المعمار على هذه المشاركه الجميله

أنا شخص معجب بهذه الطريقه من الأنتاج لما لها من فوائد عده كما تفضلتي وذكرتي

بس برضو لا نستطيع ان نستخدم هذه الطريقه في جميع المجالات
لان فيه بعض العيوب 
1- فراغ الأيدي العامله في الوقت الذي لا يوجد فيه طلب أو قصور المخزون وهذه تعد خساره.
2- لو حصل وصار طلب كبير على المنتج فسيكون هناك حاجه لبعض المخزون من مواد أوليه أو قطع غيار لان فكرته تعتمد على عدم وجود مخزن ممكن يكون هناك Buffer لكن قد ما يكفي
وسامحوني اذا غلطت
وشكرا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي العزيز معماريون اشكرك على المرور واعتذر على التاخير وهذه الطريقة هي فلسفة في الانتاج والتصنيع واستراتيجية تهدف الى تقليل التكاليف وغيره مما سبق

اخي فتوح بارك الله فيك واتمنى ان الفكرة قد وصلك لك 

اخي ولاء شكرا جزيلا لك عضو جديد واثبتت حضورك الرائع معنا

نعم كما ذكرت ففي هذه الطريقة نحافظ على ادنى مستوى مخزون ولا نطلب طلبية الا عندما يصل المخزون الى النقطة التي يجب فيها اعادة الطلب ومن السيئات ان هذه النقطة تحدد حسب الطلبات الماضية او historical demand واذا وصل طلب اكبر من المتوقع فانها تستنفذ مخزونها كاملا....... 
هذه المنظومات هي ليست بسيطة بل هي فلسفة قائمة يجب على الشركة تبنيها من جميع جوانبها.....الفكرة جاءت من تخصصات مختلفة كاداره الانتاج والعلوم السلوكيه .........
وتنظر الى المخزون على انه تكبد تكاليف وليس اضافة قيمة فتهدف الى تقليلة

وباختصار يعرف بانه امتلاك المادة المناسبة في الوقت المناسب في المكان المناسب وفي الكمية المناسبة....قريب لتعريف مناولة المواد material handling 

نقطة اخرى وهي ان هذا النظام سينجح اكثر بكثير في الاماكن المستقرة اقتصاديا وسياسيا وذلك لان الطلب سيكون مستقرا اما في المناطق الاخرى حين يكون التنبؤ بالطلب صعبا فهي غير مجدية كثيرا:3: 

بالنسبة لكلامك اخي ولاء نعم هناك سلبيات كما لكل نظام سلبياته وايجابياته وتبنينا لنظام معين تابع لرؤية الشركة وماتريد

لكن بالنسبة للايدي العاملة ممكن ان نستغلها في اعمال اخرى ولا :81: 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انقل لكم هذه المشاركة باللغة الانجليزية



رجب عبدالله حكومة قال:


> *Just-In-Time (JIT) is a management approach, also known as the Toyota Production System, established in Japan during the mid 70’s of the last century by Taichi Ohno and Shigeo Shingo at the Toyota Motor Company*
> *Toyota was encouraged to be the first company to implement this system to streamline its production with a minimum holding inventory because from JIT point view, inventory ties down capital and takes up space, as in Japan, land costs are very high because of its scarcity. Improving the entire production system continuously was the core effort of Toyota, along with a dedicated effort to pursue perfection within its industry has resulted the integrated and efficient manufacturing environment. This situation, has been, in part, responsible for the competitive edge that has been demonstrated in the world market during the last two or three decades*​


شكرا


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (10 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الزملاء والله لقد سررت كثرا بمستوى هده المشاركات الرائعة في الموضوع و كنت اضن اننى ساكون في الميدان لوحدي و لكن و الحمد لله اتضح ان مجموعة كبيرة لها اهتمام بهدا الموضوع و لهم فيه خبرة ومعلومات جيدة جيدة جدا
انا اسمحوا لي ان اشارك في هدا الموضوع باللغة الانجليزية و ادا لزم الامر ساترجم ما يتطلب الترجمة لكي تعم الفائدة


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

وهده اجابة للاخ ُENG-LUTFI
انا سابدا بوضع تعريف Just-In-Time
An Overview of Just-In-time (JIT) 
Just-In-Time (JIT), is a management pull system used for planning and control operations that used for producing, manufacturing and supplying the needed products and services at the right place, when they are needed, and at the exact ordered quantities. The distinctive feature of JIT is to eliminate all kind of waste by organising the entire system operations and activities. 
The JIT system represents the whole continuous improvement processes throughout the entire company system, and it could be applied into both production and purchasing systems within any organisations. 
JIT focuses on the complete elimination of waste, which could be any thing that does not add any more values to the produced products and services. In addition, the modern manufacturing organisations consider the successful JIT implementation is a key factor for minimising inventory and maximising the quality of products and services 
The overall philosophy of JIT aims to minimise the total costs and inventory/storage items through pursuit of continuous improvement of all the operations and processes throughout the entire production and service systems. That could be achieved through setting well-organised networks for producing and transporting the right items exactly in the right time with the right quantities needed, establishing a long term relationship with vendors to maintain regulated shipments to minimise ordering cost, and to buy enough parts as needed to avoid paying holding costs. Also, to encourage the entire supply system channels to respond to all customers and operations requirements​


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله تكون الفكرة واضحة لديك الان
في المرة القادمة ساضع بين يديك ان شاء الله اهم عناصر تطبيق JIT
ومنها تستطيع استخلاص ان اي فشل او تقصير في تطبيق تلك العناصر يعتبر عائق امام التطبيق الكامل
اتمنى ان اكون قدمت شئ له قيمة
ولا تنسونا و لا تنسوا قريبي المتوفى حديثا من الدعاء له بالرحمة والمغفرة و اشكر الاخ المهندس الغيور على تقديمه للخبر و اشكر جميع من قدموا التعازي لي وواسونى في هدا الفقيد اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و ارحم جميع المسلمين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34949&highlight=%DE%C7%D1%ED%E6%E4%D3


----------



## م / محمود (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله الموضوع رائع


----------



## صناعية ولكن (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و مشكورة يا اخت صناعة المعمار على هذا الموضع الجميل في الحقيقة انا بسوي بحث عن هندسة الانتاج كمجال عمل خاص بي في مصنع انتاج وبعتقد انو هذا الموضوع راح يفيدني لكن....في مشكلة تظهر عندي هي ليش انو في عنا تركيز على الانتاج بكميات (mass production) والتخزين وطرق التخزين وبالمقابل موجود علم الانتاج بكميات الطلب (JIT) انا بحس انو في تناقد في الموضوعين؟ ارجو اني قد اوصلت الفكرة لكم..... وانا في بحثي الذي اقوم فيه محتاج كل تطبيق عملي في هندسة الانتاج وارجو انكو ما تبخلو علينا في هالموضوع ....

وشكراً 
اخوكم صناعية ولكن


----------



## محمد فوزى (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم/ صناعيه ولكن
لا يوجد اى تعارض بين الانتاج الكمى و jit وطرق التخزين لأن المطلوب هو تقليل التكلفة للتخزين قدر الامكان اى تحقيق minimum stock للمخزون والذى يفى بتحقيق خطة الانتاج وايضا لأن كل مادة من مدخلات الانتاج لها ظروف توريد مختلفة وتخضع للقدرة الانتاجيه للمورد


----------



## صناعية ولكن (22 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً يا اخ محمد فوزي على الايضاح


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز ومفيد


----------

